# My Heart Dog is gone too soon..



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Gypsy was a gorgeous girl. I'm so sorry for you loss. I'm afraid that grief for a dog is no different than for a human you've lost. You have to go through it, allow yourself to grieve in your own way and in your own time ( we are all different ). Some people need to spend months wading through their emotions, others, like me, need to move fairly quickly in looking forward to a search for a new dog to share life with. It doesn't take away the pain and loneliness, but it does help me to focus on the future and something positive. When you've lost a particularly special dog, like Gypsy was for you, it can be more painful and take longer to work through.

Having an unexpected, abrupt loss of an otherwise very healthy young dog is especially painful. It does make your grief and anger a little different because it is so unfair that her life was cut short. You will reach a point where you will be grateful that she was in your life even if it was for a short time because she was so special and she has changed you for the better. But it will never take away the sense that you were robbed, that she was taken way too soon. I'm so sorry that you're going through this.

Please stick around here, share stories and photos of Gypsy. It helps to share a little and you have a whole community here where the vast majority have suffered the loss of a good dog. We have an idea of what you're going through, and some have been through the devastation of unexpected cardiac death like it sounds Gypsy suffered. Please allow yourself to grieve. She will always be with you, I'm glad you were blessed with her in your life, I"m just sorry it was too short.
Kristy


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Gypsy. You must be heartbroken, she was way too young. We lost our 3yr old golden 14 months ago and not a day goes by where I don't miss her the same and think about her. Time really will help you. It doesn't seem like it ever will get better right now, but it will. She will always live on in spirit. Stick around and tell us more about her and share photos when you're ready, we understand your pain.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, I am so very sorry. Gypsy is absolutely beautiful. I cannot begin to imagine losing a dog at 5, far too young. I understand how you feel coming back to an empty house when you live alone. But for me the quiet and solitude at times can be comforting -- it allows you the privacy to just sit and remember the special times you shared, see her in her special spots. You will get used to the new normal, but give it time and allow yourself to grieve. Write about Gypsy and post stories and photos.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is just beautiful. i am so sorry, she was too young ,to die, just not fair.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am so very sorry for the sudden loss of your Gypsy. She was a beautiful girl. Please share her life with us. It helps to talk with others who understand.

I so understand about the empty house feeling you have. Even though I don't live alone, after over 20 years having a golden to greet me when I got home from work, not having one just about did me in.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Time helps but I don't think we ever quit missing them. She was a beautiful girl. Just so sorry.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

What beautiful little girl so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hector (Mar 5, 2013)

SriMVY said:


> It doesn't seem possible. A week ago tonight, I lost Gypsy suddenly to some sort of stroke/bleed/brain tumor. She was only 5 - stood up from her bed, was in distress, and collapsed.
> She was truly my heart dog. She lived up to her name and was a whirling dervish of joy and energy from the start. Because she needed so much training and attention, we bonded hard and she grew into a well mannered happy pup who was welcome everywhere.
> I know it will get better, and I've lost dogs before, but this grief is just so very deep. I cry each time I walk up the steps, and coming into the house feels like entering a tomb. As I live alone, the house is especially quiet.
> I know time will help, but what else makes it better? Any suggestions?
> ...


We lost our Hector 2 weeks ago. We have been devastated and grieve every day. He was our best friend and our house is like an empty can. He was 6 years old and he collapsed fast, within 4 days he hd deteriorated.

We are so sorry for your loss, I can understand your pain. I feel it too.

I hope Gypsy comes into your dreams to tell you she is well, strong and healthy, and I hope for my Hector to come in to tell me he is well.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am sorry to read about your loss.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I am so sorry that you are going through this terrible ordeal. How frightening and heartbreaking it must be for you. Know that I am here for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gypsy*



MercyMom said:


> Oh no! I am so sorry that you are going through this terrible ordeal. How frightening and heartbreaking it must be for you. Know that I am here for you.


What a beautiful girl Gypsy was-she was too young to die! We know what it feels like to lose a dog suddenly!

My heart goes out to you. Please keep coming here-I think that will help you.
God Bless!

I added Gypsy to our 2013 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...st/124789-grf-goldens-passed-2013-list-8.html


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of beautiful Gypsy. It so very tragic to loose her so quickly at such a young age. Cry, scream and do whatever you need to grieve her. There is no fix to get through the loss, but just grieving as it comes. Keeping you in our thoughts at this dark time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Gypsy, she was a beautiful girl, I know she was very special to you.

Give yourself time to grieve and your heart to heal. There is no time line for this, it is different for everyone. You have found a group of people who totally understand your loss and heartache as too many of us have lost our best friends and family members.

I had to say goodbye to my Old Gold two years ago at the age of 15.5. We knew we were truly blessed to have so many wonderful years with him. To have lost your Gypsy at such a young age, is so unfair. 

When you are ready, I hope you will open your heart and home to another Golden to love and share your life with. I have a Golden girl also, she will always need to be with another dog as she is a former breeder girl. A few weeks after saying goodbye to our boy, I found a young Golden boy at my County Humane Society that needed a home. We weren't ready for this boy really, but I knew my girl needed to be with another dog as soon as possible for her sake, plus she was grieving the loss of her brother.

Bringing this boy home helped my heart to heal, he brought so much joy, love, and fun back into our lives. 

You can never replace one dog with another, each one is so very special and unique in their own way. Gypsy will always be a part of your heart and soul.

Godspeed sweet Gypsy girl


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Gypsy
I too had a dream of my sweet girl Gracie after she passed last October.
She appeared to me as herself only with wings as her ears. I still cry even as I write this post but that dream told me she was okay. I also read a book titled
Cold Noses at the Pearly Gates.This book may provide you with some 
comfort as it did me as you go through your grief.


----------



## Hector (Mar 5, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss of Gypsy, she was a beautiful girl, I know she was very special to you.
> 
> Give yourself time to grieve and your heart to heal. There is no time line for this, it is different for everyone. You have found a group of people who totally understand your loss and heartache as too many of us have lost our best friends and family members.
> 
> ...


This is very beautiful and makes me also feel comfort. Our hearts are so heavy and my chest is full of pain - thank you for sparing comforting words...


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, What a beautiful dog. She will remain in your heart and memories, and only time will heal your pain. It has been almost 2 months since I lost my Bridgett, and I think I cry more now than I did then. I feel like the numbness of losing her wore off and the reality of her not being here has set in. Though I cry, it is getting easier, and when the tears come now they are different than the before. I often sit alone and just vision her being with me again.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Gypsy - such a pretty girl and far too young to go to the bridge.

From your post it sounds as if her passing to the bridge and she would not have suffered and that is what matters, even though it is such a shock for you.

People grieve in their own way, and you must go with your own feelings - personally I have always found the need to welcome another golden into our lives very quickly - not because I want a replacement - that never happens, but simply because I could not face walking into an empty house, having no golden smiles to greet me. Time helps, we get a little bit better at dealing with the pain we are left with

Run free, play hard with friends and sleep softly Gypsy


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss, it's just so unfair to lose her at such a young age. Sending special hugs to you.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of beautiful Gypsy. A loss that is sudden and unexpected is very difficult and heartbreaking. I know your heart is hurting something terrible right now. Most of us here have experienced that pain, and like others have said, it will take time. Gypsy was loved very much, and that she took with her. You will have your wonderful memories, and gratitude for her life spent with you. I am thankful everyday for our Buddy, and the joy he brought us. Take one day at a time, cry, grieve, talk about her...and come back here. We are here for you. ((HUGS))


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

What a beauty! My thoughts and prayers are with you. We are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak.
I hope Kodi has befriended Gypsy at Rainbow Bridge.
I found preparing a memorial to Kodiak helped remind me of the wonderful life he shared with us and how grateful we are for being privileged to have him.
*******************************************************
​


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can only imagine how hard it was to see her go through that and lose your love so soon.


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

I am so very grateful for all your kind words and understanding that I don't quite know what to say. To be able to come in here a stranger and receive such compassion moves me beyond words. 
Since people suggested I share pictures of her, I thought I'd share a video from when she was a pup training with Sarah Wilson who wrote My Smart Puppy. You can see why I was smitten from the start- 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvxZ32u16Jk 
This was the first weekend without her, which was especially hard because weekends revolved around spending quality time with her since I work all week. She had our Saturday routine down - into the car to do errands first, which were full of tail wagging because they guy at the dump and lady at the bank always greeted her with a cookie - followed by a ball game. This Saturday I decided to put those errands off to another day since I just couldn't face her fans without her in tow. Too soon.
However, I thought I'd follow my instincts and do what a few of you suggested. I got on a list. There's a puppy in my future, though not until the end of April, which is good timing. It gives me a chance to sort through what life is like without her, and at the same time gives me something to look forward to.
Again, my heartfelt thanks to all of you for being here.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read about Gypsy. How sad to lose her so suddenly and so young. We lost our Oakley on November 23rd to hemangio, also suddenly and with no warning that he was sick. I honestly did not think I would be able to move forward, but I feel that much of my anger has slowly been replaced by thoughts of how much happiness our goofy Oak brought to our lives. I miss him with all my heart, but I know he lived every day to the fullest, and the joy and bond he and I shared is irreplaceable and never to be forgotten. Allow yourself to grieve and do not for a moment feel it is not normal. Our pets are family members, and we love, cherish and miss them in a way that is indescribable. Carol


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Just watched Gypsy's video - what a sweetheart!! Thank you so much for sharing that. Made me smile and smile. I know these days are so hard, I hope your heart is healing a little each day..it takes time. I'm so happy you will share your love with another sweet golden angel. Will be looking forward to hearing more about that.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for taking the time to watch her video. You can hear me in the background falling in love a little more with each wag of her tail.
It is a little easier walking in the house at the end of the day. And as the days go by, I find myself appreciating her a bit more every time I remember a flash of her welcome home dance and the Oh JOY a NEW TOY dance. I swear she had a sense of humor and loved making me laugh.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

They are wonderful ambassadors for the canine breed aren't they? I think their goal is to makes us happy too. Thankfully we have all these great memories to call upon. It's been almost 16 months since we lost our Buddy, and we are still missing him so much. I hope you receive good news soon about the new puppy. Someday we hope to rescue or adopt an older dog. We miss the 'welcome home dance', and 'Oh joy, a new toy' dance too!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your loss of your beautiful Gypsy. We lost our boy Fozzie last July, and are also on a list for later this year. Allow yourself to grieve--it just takes time...


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

*I finally got the courage to do it..*

Tonight I took her ashes to her favorite beach. My sister and brother-in-law met me there with their pup and some daffodils. I was going to save some ashes for myself, but decided it was best to release all of her so she could go freely to where ever she needs to be.










One beautiful summer night she tried to swim to China from this very spot, all the while pretending not to hear me. I can still hear those little puffs of joy she let forth with each paddle and how my heart stopped pounding when she decided to turn around and swim for shore.
Swim free, my sweet girl. And thank you for sending me Karma. I'll be bringing her home in a few days. Keep an eye on us if you would, and make sure we do well.
All my love, Mommy


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh goodness, how did I miss this thread?! 

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I too am just seeing this now. So sorry for the sudden loss of your beautiful Gypsy.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

The above picture at the beach is so powerful....I hope beautiful Gypsy is swimming as far as her little heart wants, and she is surely watching and guiding you as you start a new chapter with Karma! Happy you will have that "Golden" love again in your life!


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

I am so sorry. What a beautiful girl. <3 {{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad your bringing home Karma. A house is not a home with out a furry friend to love. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Gypsy was a beautiful girl and much too young to already go before. Hugs. I think you'll find much friendship and support here from others who have been in your shoes, and understand the grief you're experiencing.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Losing any beloved dog is terribly hard and losing a young Golden is almost beyond endurance. Those of us who have been there assure you that you have a very special Golden angel to watch over you forever. Ask her for signs and watch for them - they _will_ come.

Peace be with you.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It sure is one of the hardest things to say goodbye. When I lost Allie it helped getting my puppy. I wondered if I could love her the way I loved Allie. Mia is now 10 months old and yes I have fallen in love again. I will always miss Allie but Mia makes me feel like I will be ok. Our bridge dogs are waiting for us safe in the arms of the Lord. I truly believe we will see them again. Hugs


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

I can almost see an outline of a golden in the ashes. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

luvbuzz said:


> I can almost see an outline of a golden in the ashes. I am so sorry for your loss.


 
I see it too...... !! The head is up where the daffodils are going to land. The 4 legs look very visible to me.......


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

And the daffodil is a tennis ball...Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

How funny. My sister and I were looking at the pic tonight again on my phone and she said the exact same thing - tennis ball and all.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your sudden loss of Gypsy. That photo is amazing, yes there she was going for a swim.


----------

